# Pork Butt



## john a (Dec 4, 2007)

*Had the butcher cut a butt in half, cooks faster and get more bark that way. Injected and rubbed; ready for the smoker.*

*




*


*



*


*



*

*Nine hours later they’re ready for a rest. After foiling I wrap them in newspaper in put into a cooler for at least one hour.*

*



*


*



*


*Time to pull them. The bone should come out clean and easy.*

*



*


*



*

*Pretty darn good pulled pork plate*

*



*blue]


----------



## BBQ'd Dude (Dec 4, 2007)

Did you leave the bone in on one or just pull it? With the shorter cook time did you notice it drying out at all having more exposed mass?

Take care,

Brian


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 4, 2007)

John...

Tell me about your cooker & the flavoring wood you used!


----------



## jkath (Dec 4, 2007)

yum, yum, 
yum, yum
yum, yum
YUM!


----------



## JohnL (Dec 4, 2007)

Looks good from here John!
But I'm with Uncle Bob, what's up with the cooker, what wood did you use and what did you inject with?
Bark looks fantastic! (I try to hide that stuff).......


----------



## Renee Attili (Dec 4, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> John...
> 
> Tell me about your cooker & the flavoring wood you used!


I can tell you that the cooker is a Smokin' Tex Electric smoker. They are AWESOME!! I tell my customers that the Smokin' Tex are the "crock pot" of smokers. My boss will go home at lunch pop a few chickens in it, set the temp, then come back to work. By the time she gets home Dinners Ready, and delicious!! It doesn't require much wood at all.


----------



## candelbc (Dec 4, 2007)

I also have the butcher cut the pork butt in 1/2 or 1/3's depending on the full size.. My wife and I LOVE the bark it makes, and it does cook way faster..

I never worry about the meat getting too dry just because the content of fat is usually so high.

Great pictures!

-Brad


----------



## john a (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank y’all for the gracious welcome.

As Renee Attili pointed out, it’s a Smoking Tex. I use it for beef & butts because it retains a lot of moisture thereby never drying foods. For Ribs & Fowl I use a Traeger and for steaks a Weber gasser.

I used a couple of ounces of Hickory wood chunks, theses things are sealed so well it’s easy to over smoke food if not careful.  

Both pieces were bone in. I look for apple juice based basting sauces and inject a little just before smoking. If you try it do not inject too much as it can get mushy. I also sprinkle some of it as well as some rub on the butts while pulling.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 5, 2007)

I





			
				john a said:
			
		

> use it for beef & butts because it retains a lot of moisture thereby never drying foods. For Ribs & Fowl I use a Traeger and for steaks a Weber gasser.


 
Thanks John. I am familiar with Traegers, but I'm curious why you prefer it for Ribs & Fowl. 
vs. in this case the Smoking Tex. I can see the challenge of not over smoking in the Smoking Tex, but I am just curious what your thoughts are...Thanks in advance!!


----------



## john a (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi Uncle Bob,

The Smokin Tex max’s out at 250º, between that and the humidity it makes for rubbery chicken skin. It does an ok job smoking ribs but they do not look nearly as good as those from the Traeger. As you know, presentation is half the battle.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks John...It makes sense. I cook 99% of my chicken skinless, just a personal choice, so flabby skin is never an issue. I also understand the Traeger would/should/could be easier to control smoke, giving you a better looking product for presentation.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## bknox (Jan 22, 2008)

John,

That is excellent. I cannot wait for warmer weather to smoke a butt. I amy even try having it cut in half. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## QSis (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, but brisket and pork come out GREAT in a Traeger, too!  How come you don't use it for those cuts?  Easier in the electric smoker?

Pork looked great, john!

Lee


----------



## elaine l (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks very very tasty.  Nice job.


----------



## john a (Jan 23, 2008)

QSis said:


> Yeah, but brisket and pork come out GREAT in a Traeger, too! How come you don't use it for those cuts? Easier in the electric smoker?
> 
> Pork looked great, john!
> 
> Lee


 
Hi Lee,

The Traeger does a much better job on ribs and chicken than the Smokin Tex but I prefer the ST for butts and beef. It retains a great deal of humidity, is much easier to use, and can be left unattended for long periods of time.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 24, 2008)

Man that looks awesome! I have plans this year to re-do the patio and put in an outdoor kitchen, can't wait until I have a smoke up and running!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 2, 2008)

looks so good !


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 2, 2008)

That Smokin Tex looks like a half-size version of the smoker we have at work.  It's called a "Cook Shack", I believe, and has the same coil/smoke generator, same rack system, same mechanism to dog the door shut (but being bigger, has two "dogs"), etc.


----------



## john a (Mar 3, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> That Smokin Tex looks like a half-size version of the smoker we have at work. It's called a "Cook Shack", I believe, and has the same coil/smoke generator, same rack system, same mechanism to dog the door shut (but being bigger, has two "dogs"), etc.


 
That's what it is Allen. Cookshack use to make the ST, they still make some  with different names.


----------



## smoke king (Mar 4, 2008)

Man those pics look _good!!_ Its like 4 degrees outside (nebraska) and I'm seriously thinking about brushing the snow off the smoker!!


----------



## Yonsen (Mar 8, 2008)

a good wood mix for pulled pork is 75% Apple wood and 25% oak. Soaked in apple juice or hard cider. I have added bourbon, triple sec, and khalua to my wood soak before  for some more complex and deeper flavors.

I use an Old Smokey electric smoker, its a nearly airtight cylinder that is super-efficient.


hope this proves useful.


----------

